# Cubase SE 3 Startet nicht



## lilaligelb (15. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich das Cubase auf meinem Rechner Installiert. Leider tut sich nichts. Es will starten aber dann geht es weg. Vielmehr schreibt Vista Home Cubase funktioniert nicht mehr. Habe alles so wie im Buch Installiert. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen

Danke


----------



## The_Maegges (16. November 2007)

Heyho!

Das Startfenster von Cubase gibt beim Starten ja Meldungen von sich, was gerade initialisiert wird.
Kannst du vielleicht mal schauen, bei welcher Meldung es abstürzt?

Noch ne Frage:
Hattest du es schonmal unter Vista laufen?


----------



## lilaligelb (17. November 2007)

Hallo,
bei der Anzeige Time Stretch geht nichts mehr. Ich habe es auch auf meinem Labtop probiert mit XP tut sich auch nichts. Vieleicht habe ich ja ein fehler mit dem Kopierstecker gemacht?


----------



## name (3. April 2010)

Hallo.
 Probier es mal unter vista oder win7 als Admin auszuführen.

Lg


----------



## NTDY (6. April 2010)

Probiere doch mal diese Reihenfolge:

   1. Auf Windows > Systemsteuerung > Benutzerkonten gehen
   2. Den Punkt "Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern" wählen
   3. Hier den niedrigsten Punkt "Nie benachrichtigen" wählen
   4. Alles bestätigen und den PC neu starten
   5. Nach dem Neustart Cubase und Dongle Treiber installieren
   6. Danach die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf die vorherige Einstellungen zurücksetzen


----------

